
Length of ring and index fingers 'linked to sexuality' - willvarfar
https://www.bbc.com/news/health-45887691
======
mynewtb
Sample size of 18 and 'on average'. Scienceclickbait, you don't miss anything
spectacular by skipping this article.

~~~
tristanj
Digit ratio is actually a very well studied effect. Hundreds of studies have
been done on it.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digit_ratio](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digit_ratio)

The wiki page references at least 10-15 studies discussing its correlation
with sexual orientation.

~~~
WalterSear
I can't figure out why this is news. What am I missing?

------
MatekCopatek
I imagine it must be difficult to find identical twins where one is gay and
the other straight, but n=36 sure sounds like a small sample.

~~~
flukus
I would have imagined the uniformity in finger lengths between identical twins
would be the limiting factor.

~~~
jarfil
I'm surprised that it's even possible for identical twins to have different
exposure levels to testosterone in the womb.

------
vixen99
So seems it's not a social construction after all.

